# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  VMware ESXi 4.1 Update 1 Build 348481 не загружается автоматичемки.

## vikvik1

Приветствую всех.
Столкнулся с проблемой на VMware ESXi 4.1 Update 1 Build 348481 

Выполнил чистую установки VMware ESXi 4.1 Update 1 Build 348481 
В процессе загрузки появляется сообщение (см. вложение) с приглашением для ввода каких - то параметров :mad: . Если просто нажать Enter - то загрузка продолжается нормально. Но это не удобно.

Может кто знает как ESXi заставить загружаться автоматически. 

Спасибо.

PS: на аналогичной машине установлен VMware ESXi 4.1.0 Build  260247 - там таких проблем не наблюдается. Все стартует автоматически.

----------

